# FitBit & other gadgets



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

I'll be honest & say that I only did a quick search & skimmed a few threads to see if this has already been brought up.

I've recently began counting my calories using MyFitnessPal (again) and want to be able to track my calories burned while riding. Does anyone use the FitBit or other gadget to do this? I'm not really focused on step counting...I want to know how many calories I'm burning while riding. 

Thanks for any info


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

I use MyFitnessPal as an app on my phone and it tracks calories burned through horseback riding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

